# What's your worst purchase?



## drew83 (Jul 30, 2015)

After all the threads of "what do you have" "what's the most valuable club" etc. I thought we could see what is the worst purchase you have ever made?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nike VRS Driver with an Oban Devotion 6 shaft. I hit it maybe 9 times and sold it for what I got it for. Sounded awful, felt worse... went EVEN worse. Proper bad fit for me.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 30, 2015)

Cleveland classic woods.  

Best looking woods I've owned.   

The only problem is they have super shut faces which don't suit anyone with a hook.   

I could make them hook round and come back to me.  Crazy in a world of adjustability.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 30, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Cleveland classic woods.  

Best looking woods I've owned.   

The only problem is they have super shut faces which don't suit anyone with a hook.   

I could make them hook round and come back to me.  Crazy in a world of adjustability.
		
Click to expand...


Such a scary look for a hooker... you end up twisting the club open in your hand and pointing it out right, but then it does not want to sit at address... yukky


----------



## dufferman (Jul 30, 2015)

I took a punt on a Cleveland Classic putter (no.3 I think) purely because they were on sale at Â£30 odd.

Couldn't get on with it. Hated it. It got in my head. I literally missed 1 foot putts.

It still has pride of place in a cupboard.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 30, 2015)

A generic umbrella holder for my trolley as it was 6 quid cheaper than the powacaddy one.. broke after 6 holes.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2015)

SLDR Hybrid. Hate it. Hate the feel, hate the noise, even the headcover sucks. Should have bought a 5 wood instead.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 30, 2015)

An oddesy metal x putter, just didnt get on with it.

A unbranded leccy trolley, it was just plain crap.


----------



## IanG (Jul 30, 2015)

New pair of super warm mitts for winter play from the pro shop. Straight out on the course, right mitt in the bag as golf glove was ok for that day. Left glove lost by time I reached the 3rd tee  

Never handed in - think it blew on the beach. 

Any Lefties want a single  righthand super warm mitt for winter play?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2015)

Titleist 909 8.5 degree, matrix ozik shaft. Was custom fit by titleist for it. 385 quid. Sold it 3 months later for 60. It was long, but wow what dispersion!
I had used a 9.5 909 in Florida with a voodoo shaft and loved it, but during the cf the numbers didn't add up. Should have just bought it anyway.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 30, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			SLDR Hybrid. Hate it. Hate the feel, hate the noise, even the headcover sucks. Should have bought a 5 wood instead.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, horrible and felt like a lead weight on the end of the shaft. Oh, and I have the SLDR S 5 wood, awesome club


----------



## ForeRighty (Jul 30, 2015)

Worst purchase to date were my Taylormade Speedblades erratic distances.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Ditto, horrible and felt like a lead weight on the end of the shaft. Oh, and I have the SLDR S 5 wood, awesome club 

Click to expand...

Yep, spot on. Feels awful. Wish it didn't have a ridiculous top mark on it, as it'd be on eBay, and I'd be replacing with a 5 wood.


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 30, 2015)

Before I took up the game I bought a Wilson deep red driver with a senior flex shaft for Â£100 from the 2nd hand bin in AG in Warrington. Guys must have been wetting themselves when I bought it as I clearly didn't have a clue!

Since I have started my worst purchase is a pair of vokey wedges that I barely used and bought on a whim... Â£200 down the swanney!


----------



## drew83 (Jul 30, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Yep, spot on. Feels awful. Wish it didn't have a ridiculous top mark on it, as it'd be on eBay, and I'd be replacing with a 5 wood.
		
Click to expand...

The hybrid from my package set is the opposite. Feels like an empty shaft with no head...can't hit it at all!


----------



## lex! (Jul 30, 2015)

MD Golf Superstrong Driver; looks horrible, sounds horrible, feels horrible.


----------



## drew83 (Jul 30, 2015)

lex! said:



			MD Golf Superstrong Driver; looks horrible, sounds horrible, feels horrible.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at getting one just yesterday. Saw it for sale for Â£50ish somewhere! The reviews raved about it.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 30, 2015)

Ping i25 irons.
Stupidly bought them with the wrong shafts and lost a bundle.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 30, 2015)

drew83 said:



			After all the threads of "what do you have" "what's the most valuable club" etc. I thought we could see what is the worst purchase you have ever made?
		
Click to expand...

Wilson spine driver.
Like hitting a ball with a frying pan


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 30, 2015)

A R15 driver and a 22 degree Nike Vapor rescue.
Everyone knows I cant hit a driver.

Money down the swanny


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 30, 2015)

Beginning to think it's my Swingbyte 2. It's great when it works but I'm on my second full unit and have had to replace the strap that keeps it on the club 5 times now.  And guess what, it snapped again the other day at the driving range. I'll also add some golf balls I bought in Vegas once that were painted as a basket ball, football etc etc.  Nearly gave me hand arm vibration syndrome when I hit one.  

As for clubs then I can't get on with Nike Covert Drivers/woods and have gone back to 6 year old Mizuno's, but I will admit some of that may be me and not necessarily the clubs.


----------



## lex! (Jul 30, 2015)

drew83 said:



			I was looking at getting one just yesterday. Saw it for sale for Â£50ish somewhere! The reviews raved about it.
		
Click to expand...

You can have it if you want, will throw in the 3 wood too, but that's worse!


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 30, 2015)

My Cleveland Tour action irons. Every hit felt like a hug from an ex girlfriend.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 30, 2015)

Ping i20 hybrid.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2015)

So, erm, anyone wanna buy an SLDR hybrid with a top mark? Anyone?...........#..........


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Beginning to think it's my Swingbyte 2. It's great when it works but I'm on my second full unit and have had to replace the strap that keeps it on the club 5 times now.  And guess what, it snapped again the other day at the driving range. I'll also add some golf balls I bought in Vegas once that were painted as a basket ball, football etc etc.  Nearly gave me hand arm vibration syndrome when I hit one.  

As for clubs then I can't get on with Nike Covert Drivers/woods and have gone back to 6 year old Mizuno's, but I will admit some of that may be me and not necessarily the clubs.
		
Click to expand...


Mine broke too when I had one and Swinbyte sent me 3 spare redesigned ones. I never broke one again. 

Did I sell you that Swingbyte 2 though?


----------



## drew83 (Jul 30, 2015)

lex! said:



			You can have it if you want, will throw in the 3 wood too, but that's worse!
		
Click to expand...




Dan2501 said:



			So, erm, anyone wanna buy an SLDR hybrid with a top mark? Anyone?...........#..........
		
Click to expand...

I can see starting this thread may have been a bad move.....


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 30, 2015)

Toss up between several of the many putters that I purchased and moved on in a hurry (or even the one that didn't arrive and couldn't get my money back!) or the re-shaft of my Miura CB201s with PX5.5. Certainly an improvement over the S300s that felt dead in them, but not really suited for my swing and Monday mornings were pretty painful after 3 rounds with them on links turf!

Current 'glitch' (still sitting in a corner out of use) is the 'R' flex RUL 60 shaft I purchased when I should have (and could have) bought an 'S'!


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 30, 2015)

Now that you mention putters, that GEL putter I bought might be going in the bin. Horrible thing to use.


----------



## RollinThunder (Jul 30, 2015)

I admit that I'm a bit of a compulsive buyer with all of my hobbies. Although I do often sell them on for more than I pay 

Titleist Reverse Cart Bag: I didn't even have a trolly, I just liked the look of it. Sold it on eBay for more than I paid for it. 

Motocaddy S1 Push Trolly: I realised I couldn't fit my bag and the trolley in the boot of my car, without taking the seats down. Traded it to a mechanic in return for some repairs. 

Yes! Long Putter: It was Â£25 from DG, but everything about it was tacky and ugly. 

Now I've got my eye on the new Srixon Z stand bag, and an old tour bag to put my surplus clubs in and stand in my man cave


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Jul 30, 2015)

Some of the books I've bought ..
"Short cuts round Kent and the M20" by Chrisd
"How to play Lydd" by Smiffy
"My best commentaries of the last 20 years" by Peter Alliss

On a real note, a cheap trolley from Argos.  It almost made it round the front nine.   Wouldn't have minded too much but the course was one of those where the 9th was about ten miles from the clubhouse.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 30, 2015)

RollinThunder said:



			...
Now I've got my eye on the new Srixon Z stand bag, and an old tour bag to put my surplus clubs in and stand in my man cave 

Click to expand...

Srixon made a real beauty some years ago - Shark pattern!


----------



## drew83 (Jul 30, 2015)

Srixon made a real beauty some years ago - Shark pattern!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KenL (Jul 30, 2015)

Probably a metal-X Odyssey putter.  I bought it as I liked the black finish but I could not manage distance control at all.  Much better off with a standard white hot style insert.


----------



## Bratty (Jul 30, 2015)

Titleist 910 d3 driver, with regular shaft. Went fine on a range only 220 yards long as was holding back a lot. Like a piece of spaghetti when I was on the course!

Paid Â£90 for a stiff shaft and out worked okay, but not nearly forgiving enough for my dodgy swing.

Total outlay Â£340. Currently recouped Â£75 from the driver, now just need to sell the regular shaft...


----------



## JustOne (Jul 30, 2015)

Worst purchase EVER?

A driver shaft that was like scaffolding. Couldn't get the ball more than 2ft off the ground with my puny swing speed.


----------



## Fish (Jul 30, 2015)

K15 Driver, 3w and hybrid, absolute nightmare clubs 

 Bought from a Pro new when I first started playing and just couldn't hit them, changed to a 13* 3w for neigh on 30mths afterwards until I entered the driver market again thanks to Jimbo and not looked back since.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 30, 2015)

Loads of driver 

A Nike method branding iron.

Adidas shoes that have either given me blisters or fallen apart or both.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

Foot joy Dryjoy tour shoes 
Foot joy try joy casual shoes

TaylorMade R9 irons but only because I got them off the shelf


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 30, 2015)

3 quid Dunlop umbrella.   First time I put it up I got the green and tried to push the  spike into the ground and the shaft bent ruining it.  

Lesson learnt.  Don't damage the turf.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 30, 2015)

Worst decision i made was taking a punt on some high end irons,
stunning bit of kit but not suitable for me unfortunately,

May as well have an envelope full of cash sat in the cupboard as i'm struggling to sell them being a niche market for such clubs


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 30, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Worst decision i made was taking a punt on some high end irons,
stunning bit of kit but not suitable for me unfortunately,

May as well have an envelope full of cash sat in the cupboard as i'm struggling to sell them being a niche market for such clubs 

Click to expand...


What are they?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 30, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			What are they?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.maximusgolf.co.uk/product.php/32/vega-golf-raf-cm-bladed-iron-3-pw


----------



## rickg (Jul 30, 2015)

A 4 ball voucher for Lee Park at last years HFH auction....... 

If I hadn't bought it, I would have never seen the inside of Liverpools finest OAP pulling venue, Smoking Mo's  :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 30, 2015)

Pair of Ecco shoes, worn twice, bad blisters! Gave them away!


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			SLDR Hybrid. Hate it. Hate the feel, hate the noise, even the headcover sucks. Should have bought a 5 wood instead.
		
Click to expand...

Feelin your pain buddy, I made the very same mistake.

game golf is mine though. Haven't got the patience, 

oh an a garmin g6 I've had less than a month is up for sale too. Watches are so much easier


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 30, 2015)

Was your mistake with the SLDR hybrid as well? If so, that makes 3 of us. Weird. Thought it was just me that hated that thing. Need to try and get rid.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yep, 4 hybrid 22 degrees I think. Never felt a heavier club in my life! bought it in the sale for Â£90 sold last week for Â£65. I thought I'd get more but so glad it's gone


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 30, 2015)

Tour Edge Bazooka HT Max-D/46" shaft/10.5*/1* closed, nice driver but no good for someone who's already got a slight hook !...:smirk:


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 30, 2015)

Titliest 915 D3 7.5 driver great at the fitting but couldn't keep it in Fife when playing sold and bought an SLDR 12degree much better


----------



## One Planer (Jul 30, 2015)

Worst ever? 

I'll plump for a 38" countersunk odyssey tank. 

So cumbersome and awkward to you.  Great when on but too cold too often.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2015)

Many poor purchases but none moreso than a set of Taylormade TP CB irons. Just crap, so bad. Sold them at a whacking loss after 1 round. Didnt even regret the loss they were so bad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Many poor purchases but none moreso than a set of Taylormade TP CB irons. Just crap, so bad. Sold them at a whacking loss after 1 round. Didnt even regret the loss they were so bad.
		
Click to expand...

Sold a set of irons after one round ?! Blimey


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sold a set of irons after one round ?! Blimey
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Terrible irons. Bought on a whim. Sometimes you get them right, sonetimes you get them wrong. That was one I got wrong.


----------



## Slicer30 (Jul 30, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Before I took up the game I bought a Wilson deep red driver with a senior flex shaft for Â£100 from the 2nd hand bin in AG in Warrington. Guys must have been wetting themselves when I bought it as I clearly didn't have a clue!

Since I have started my worst purchase is a pair of vokey wedges that I barely used and bought on a whim... Â£200 down the swanney!
		
Click to expand...

Ha - my worst was my first ebay club purchase. A wilson deep red fatshaft hybrid. Ugly club, terrible sound and couldnt get it airborne. Think the shaft had been shortened as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Yep. Terrible irons. Bought on a whim. Sometimes you get them right, sonetimes you get them wrong. That was one I got wrong.
		
Click to expand...

But after one round ?! Is 18 holes enough to judge a set of irons


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But after one round ?! Is 18 holes enough to judge a set of irons
		
Click to expand...

Yes. They felt and sounded terrible. For me it was more than enough.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 30, 2015)

Any non TM putter. Bought many but only TM ones work for me.

Also the Burner released about 2006, the first since they went back to using the name. That extra long shaft did nothing for a slicing beginner. Probably paid the cost again inlost balls


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Yes. They felt and sounded terrible. For me it was more than enough.
		
Click to expand...

Had the same feeling with the TPMC after the first round - nearly four years later after getting used to them I haven't managed to find anything that improves the ball strike I get with them. 

Never seen someone get rid of a set of one round - that must have been a big hit in the wallet


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Had the same feeling with the TPMC after the first round - nearly four years later after getting used to them I haven't managed to find anything that improves the ball strike I get with them. 

Never seen someone get rid of a set of one round - that must have been a big hit in the wallet
		
Click to expand...

I just thought the welded on forged face made it feel dull and clunkym the sound was terrible. The MCs maybe a bit different as I think they were of a differing construction. 
I went back to my, then, MP52s and it was night and day. 
The hit was quite severe, a lot more so than the wife was ever told, but as I say, I dodnt regret it to see them go.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			I just thought the welded on forged face made it feel dull and clunkym the sound was terrible. The MCs maybe a bit different as I think they were of a differing construction. 
I went back to my, then, MP52s and it was night and day. 
The hit was quite severe, a lot more so than the wife was ever told, but as I say, I dodnt regret it to see them go.
		
Click to expand...

Half the battle is the confidence we have with the irons in our hands - if you don't like them then they won't work for you


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Half the battle is the confidence we have with the irons in our hands - if you don't like them then they won't work for you
		
Click to expand...

That is the truth of the matter. I take a weekly slagging for the bright pink shaft I have in my driver (never heard the innuendo jokes before) but I have confidence it will go down the middle each time. The best, most technologically advanced manly blue shaft might look good but no confidence, no workey.


----------



## Chrisb83 (Jul 30, 2015)

Odyssey metal x putter distance control was impossible


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 30, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Mine broke too when I had one and Swinbyte sent me 3 spare redesigned ones. I never broke one again. 

Did I sell you that Swingbyte 2 though? 

Click to expand...

I've already had several sets of spares. Unfortunately I purchased it from a company in the US.  To be fair to them they have been extremely good, great technology behind the product, not so good engineering. They seem to have not used premium materials to make the bits that hold it onto your club and I suspect saved a bit of money by using cheap materials such as the quality of the rubber strap, which is a bit of a flaw in the product.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 30, 2015)

therod said:



			Loads of driver 

A Nike method branding iron.

Adidas shoes that have either given me blisters or fallen apart or both.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, another vote for Adidas Adicross shoes.  Looked pretty cool, but they were never comfortable and kept giving me blisters.  Swapped to Eccos and have never looked back.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 30, 2015)

A drink for the misses the night we met, 9 years on its proved to be the most distructive  purchase to my golf game!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 30, 2015)

As a kid my dad bought me a Dragon 32K computer. 2 months later the company went bust.

A couple of years ago Mrs Colch bought me a Shotmiser Golf GPS. 6 months later they went bust.

I've now had a Garmin G6 GPS for a few months so expect a profit warning to be issued by Garmin any day now.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 30, 2015)

SLDR driver, awful. Talking to someone last night who paid Â£100 for a new un and was ravin about it. Oh well, one mans tat is another mans treasure.

oh ah Adidas adizero. Like walking on carpet grippers.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 30, 2015)

A set of TM MC/MB combo's, after a fitting. The MC half of the set went fine, but the MB's didn't work for me. As a result the distance gap between MC and MB was huge! Bought in the May, and relegated to the garage by the Sept.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			A set of TM MC/MB combo's, after a fitting. The MC half of the set went fine, but the MB's didn't work for me. As a result the distance gap between MC and MB was huge! Bought in the May, and relegated to the garage by the Sept.
		
Click to expand...

Did you sell them in the end mate ?


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 30, 2015)

Ecco Biom Hybrid shoes - really uncomfortable for me

Callaway X Hot Pro driver - went miles. Into the cabbage. Both sides.

Any one of the 150 hybrids I've tried!! Have now given up :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you sell them in the end mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Moved 'em on a few years back Phil, at a few hundred quid loss....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 30, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Moved 'em on a few years back Phil, at a few hundred quid loss....
		
Click to expand...

It's always a combo that I have been tempted to try but always worried about potential gapping issues


----------



## Imurg (Jul 30, 2015)

i15 irons.
The local fitter must have had a bad night or I was swinging like someone else as the fit was way, way off when I came to the course.
3 rounds of the worst golf I'd played since beginning and the confidence was shot.
I could have had them altered but I couldn't even look at them.
Fortunately, sold them on for what I paid as I'd got a decent discount on them.


----------



## Face breaker (Jul 30, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But after one round ?! Is 18 holes enough to judge a set of irons
		
Click to expand...

I bought a set of Wilson CGI1200's el cheapo and they didn't even get past the practice ground before I retrieved my old clubs from the bin, sometimes somethin just don't feel right from the start !...:thup:


----------



## LanDog (Jul 31, 2015)

At the moment I'm thinking it a pair of Mizuno MP Leather shoes, think they look great, feel good as I walk to first tee but from then on its blisters. Have taken them to a shoe repair guy so hopefully he'll have fixed them up somehow.

Other than that, I hated the Callaway Razr Hawk 3 wood, an old teaching pro had one and I liked it a lot, bought another a couple of years ago and I couldn't hit it from the fairway


----------



## Slab (Jul 31, 2015)

Worst Purchase:

Bought a bag of 30 used golf balls for approx Â£6 off a bloke in the trees beside the 6th hole about 4 months back, haven't used any yet and doubt I will, not a good 'un in it and I'm sure he nicked my own ball out the rough on the previous hole! 

You live and learn


----------



## KhalJimbo (Jul 31, 2015)

Worst Purchase (my fault though):

My FootJoy M Projects. Mainly because I bought them slightly too big. I am a 9, but I bought a 9.5 thinking that the extra room will be more comfortable, felt nice when I walked around the pro shop but now they absolutely kill my feet, and I can only think it's because they are slightly too big. 

I am now eying up some more trainer style shoes and looking at the Oakley Carbon Pro's or the FootJoy HyperFlex as my next shoes.


----------



## drew83 (Jul 31, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			That is the truth of the matter. I take a weekly slagging for the bright pink shaft I have in my driver (never heard the innuendo jokes before) but I have confidence it will go down the middle each time. The best, most technologically advanced manly blue shaft might look good but no confidence, no workey.
		
Click to expand...

In a similar vein, when I retrieved my Wilson Fluid Feel putter of my mate, the grip was in a really poor state. I wanted a "small" grip to replace it. Didn't like the feel of most the pro had. 

After explaining I wanted a slimmer grip he pulls out the Feeltec Hawaiian grip. Instantly fell in love with it. Got it fitted, got to the first green, out comes the putter & the onslaught of abuse begun. Drained the next 3 holes from outside 7 ft. Never done it before. the abuse soon stopped!! As soon as it is in my hand I know I'm gonna putt like a demon!! 

For those that don't know the grip....




I have the blue one! Best bit is, the pro was so busy laughing when I said I wanted it, he said I could have it for Â£5 & fitted it for me!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 31, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



http://www.maximusgolf.co.uk/product.php/32/vega-golf-raf-cm-bladed-iron-3-pw

Click to expand...


Yummy!!! Touch to get good money back though hu...


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Jul 31, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			SLDR Hybrid. Hate it. Hate the feel, hate the noise, even the headcover sucks. Should have bought a 5 wood instead.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear! I've just bought a 17 degree SLDR hybrid to replace my SLDR 5-wood.  Haven't used it yet  -  it'll get its first outing in tomorrow's greensomes.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 31, 2015)

Still got the 5 wood? Might need it


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (Jul 31, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Still got the 5 wood? Might need it 

Click to expand...

Yep  -  still got the 5-wood  -  and the 3-iron that I took out when I bought the 19 degree SLDR hybrid recently.  I used it a couple of days ago and quite liked it!  Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 31, 2015)

A set of MP-59 bought for a bargain price and on a complete whim from DG earlier this year. The felt lovely but was hitting my 7 iron into the clouds and about 15 yards shorter than my (then) cobras. They felt really squishy of the face and whilst i did enjoy the feeling, it did noting to appease my feeling that the clubs were really short hitters.

A 38" in Odyssey counterbalanced two ball putter. I bought it thinking that it would feel the same as my mates TM spider counterbalanced (even though that was only 35").....

Truth be told i literally could not sink a single put with it and sold it straight after my first round with it. I felt like the thing was tinkling my Belly Button when addressing the ball (this has nothing to do with the size of my gut......honest......ok well maybe a little)

Made a profit on both items though, so cant really complain. 

I have made some right dodgy purchases though. All part of the fun.


----------



## Snelly (Jul 31, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Any one of the 150 hybrids I've tried!! Have now given up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever tried a Ping i25 hybrid?  I have one and it is one of the nicest clubs I have ever hit a ball with. Perhaps worth a try?

My worst purchase was bought for me.  A Scotty Cameron putter.  Still got it as it was a gift but I will never use it on the course - useless thing.  Overrated, overpriced and I think they are putters for the gullible.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2015)

Bought some adidas shoes that I never really managed to get broken in and blistered my feet every time.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 31, 2015)

My first marriage licence , or maybe my 2nd


----------



## Grogger (Jul 31, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bought some adidas shoes that I never really managed to get broken in and blistered my feet every time.
		
Click to expand...

I used to own a pair of Adidas tour 360's. Horrible shoes that used to rip my feet to shreds!


----------



## Lump (Jul 31, 2015)

714 MB irons.

Got fully fitted by Titleist at St. Ives for a full set of 714 Mb's, hit them lovely in the fitting. Once they arrived, couldn't get along with them one bit. Shaft was just too stiff and long. The fit just wasn't right. I complained to Titleist, they offered to re-fit FOC. But by that point I just wanted rid. Due to the stupidly stiff shaft, being stupid long and really upright, I sold them for a whopping Â£500 loss. Must have only used them a half dozen times. :mmm:


----------



## Lump (Jul 31, 2015)

Grogger said:



			I used to own a pair of Adidas tour 360's. Horrible shoes that used to rip my feet to shreds!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with them, I own 3 pair. Lovely shoes. Just have to get the sizing right and your set.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 31, 2015)

Lump said:



			Nothing wrong with them, I own 3 pair. Lovely shoes. Just have to get the sizing right and your set.
		
Click to expand...

A bit like some MB's then.....:rofl::cheers:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2015)

Lump said:



			Nothing wrong with them, I own 3 pair. Lovely shoes. Just have to get the sizing right and your set.
		
Click to expand...

I tried them on in the shop. Always an 8 in everything including adidas trainers. They were way too small and so were the 8.5. Ended up with a 9 and just couldn't get them to soften, stretch of fit. Tried them for en-twelve rounds, wore them on the range and practice grounds, tried stretchers and softening the leather. Nothing worked and feet continually shredded.


----------



## Lump (Jul 31, 2015)

Imurg said:



			A bit like some MB's thenâ€¦..:rofl::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

true:smirk:


HomerJSimpson said:



			I tried them on in the shop. Always an 8 in everything including adidas trainers. They were way too small and so were the 8.5. Ended up with a 9 and just couldn't get them to soften, stretch of fit. Tried them for en-twelve rounds, wore them on the range and practice grounds, tried stretchers and softening the leather. Nothing worked and feet continually shredded.
		
Click to expand...

Normally a 9. I got 8.5 medium fit and they gave lovely after a few rounds. Exactly the same fit for Footjoy. (DNA's and Dryjoy casuals)
I do have a theory though. I wear work-boots and walk on ballast all week long so maybe my feet are just more robust. (or you southerners are just being big shandy drinking softies )


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 31, 2015)

Snelly said:



			Have you ever tried a Ping i25 hybrid?  I have one and it is one of the nicest clubs I have ever hit a ball with. Perhaps worth a try?

My worst purchase was bought for me.  A Scotty Cameron putter.  Still got it as it was a gift but I will never use it on the course - useless thing.  Overrated, overpriced and I think they are putters for the gullible.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't tried the i25, git an i20 hybrid though.

I'm afraid its the idiot at the end of the stick that can't work out how to hit them!

Gone back to a 5 wood and very happy now.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 1, 2015)

What happened with the 588 pal? No good for you?


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 1, 2015)

A second hand SkyPro. Worked great but after a few weeks of use it fell to bits.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 1, 2015)

A new Titleist 910 with a stiff Kaili shaft Â£275.  Supposedly/Apparently fitted by a very well known NW pro on a Trackman. Never again, I want to see the ball flight with my own eyes, not via a sim'.

I can usually drive the ball well but this club was absolute gash, total hook machine in every possible setting.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 1, 2015)

That shaft was utter rubbish for me too.  When I jerked at it from the top the head felt like it was at my ear when my hands were down at the ball.

I got an adila rip and it was the first time I appreciated how much a shaft can change a club.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 1, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			That shaft was utter rubbish for me too.  When I jerked at it from the top the head felt like it was at my ear when my hands were down at the ball.

I got an adila rip and it was the first time I appreciated how much a shaft can change a club.
		
Click to expand...

The Aldila Rip suits me too, as does the older VS proto which is/was a great shaft.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 1, 2015)

My mate got good numbers from the kali too but he changes clubs more than his under crackers so didn't last too long with him either. :rofl:


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 1, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			My mate got good numbers from the kali too but he changes clubs more than his under crackers so didn't last too long with him either. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Bit like most of us on here then!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 1, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			under crackers :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Under crackers    I havent heard that for a while Gaz. I think your last Blast from the past on here was 'Clampets' :rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 1, 2015)

It takes that long for new language to filter from mainland England to the far reaches of western Europe.  We all still have mullets and collect bottle tops to get the much coveted gold coca-cola yo-yo.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 1, 2015)

Karl102 said:



			Bit like most of us on here then!!! 

Click to expand...

He has about five on the go ATM for his R1. :thup:


----------



## Sheffieldhacker (Aug 1, 2015)

I'd h
Ave to say the 915 3 wood and hybrid for me. Got all excited when I got fitted but took them on the course and just couldn't predict the ball flight


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 10, 2020)

Evnroll putter I shelled £300+ on. Lasted 3 rounds and was punted.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 10, 2020)

Sleeping pills
Useless


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 10, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Sleeping pills
Useless 

Click to expand...

You have sleeping pills? Gimme some. Only problem is I have no issues getting to sleep. It's just after I wake up in the middle of the night I stay awake.
Guess this bloomin virus is always at the back of my mind.


----------



## Siolag (Apr 10, 2020)

A Titleist Hybrid. No matter what I tried I couldn’t hit the thing.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 10, 2020)

Adams Tight Lies fairway wood, the one with the cut through slot. Hit it great in the simulator, but couldn't hit it for toffee on the course. Sold after a few weeks.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2020)

Titliest 909 driver and 3wood, couldn’t hit them and just felt completely different to my Ping G10.

Lasted a few weeks but my god it was a painful few weeks.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 10, 2020)

How long have you got..... worst off the top of my head...

Evnroll ER8 Putter - lasted one round at Mottram Hall
TM RBZ Driver - unfitted Went higher than my PW
Cobra optica ls Putter - Just hilarious
Odyssey 2 ball fang counterbalanced thing...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 10, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			How long have you got..... worst off the top of my head...

Evnroll ER8 Putter - lasted one round at Mottram Hall
TM RBZ Driver - unfitted Went higher than my PW
Cobra optica ls Putter - Just hilarious
Odyssey 2 ball fang counterbalanced thing...
		
Click to expand...

😂😂

Nothing in your bag lasts long enough, You’d struggle naming your best purchase


----------



## Hackers76 (Apr 10, 2020)

Probably the TM Sim driver I bought before lockdown. Managed to do my neck in then got a fever and had to isolate until all clubs were closed. So I have used it once so far 😂 in seriousness I have been fortunate enough that when I have taken a punt on gear it has always paid off. There have been some questionable wardrobe choices tho 🤔


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 10, 2020)

I honestly honestly honestly am ok with my bag and 3 putters at the minute... I didn’t succumb to the golf dept rush, which is so unlike me! I am fuelling my addiction by purchasing golf jumpers, t shirts and clothes I don’t need.... oh and I’m thinking of a leccy trolley.... anybody want to buy a Motocaddy cube connect 😉😉😉😉


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 10, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			How long have you got..... worst off the top of my head...

Evnroll ER8 Putter - lasted one round at Mottram Hall
TM RBZ Driver - unfitted Went higher than my PW
Cobra optica ls Putter - Just hilarious
Odyssey 2 ball fang counterbalanced thing...
		
Click to expand...

Give over, youve missed about 200 items from that list 

That Evnroll ER8 Putter - lasted one round at Mottram Hall

You quoted that day that putter was here to stay


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 10, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Give over, youve missed about 200 items from that list 

That Evnroll ER8 Putter - lasted one round at Mottram Hall

You quoted that day that putter was here to stay 

Click to expand...

I did make that 60 footer though... it didn’t come out the 2nd day and was never seen again.

I honestly could list loads, but truth be told, I liked them all for a short while 😂😂😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 10, 2020)

A Ping Sigma G Darby putter last year. It looked beautiful but the balance was all wrong for me. I tried to make it work, pride, vanity and cost pushing that, but in the end I had to sell it on after a month. That one hurt.

The good news is I replaced it with my current putter which I love, so far 😁


----------



## KenL (Apr 10, 2020)

guest100718 said:



			An oddesy metal x putter, just didnt get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I was about to say.  Absolutely awful insert.  My distance control was rubbish with it.
Had it about a month then got rid for an OK price in eBay.


----------



## Sats (Apr 10, 2020)

One of those green sleeve things that clean your ball - sort of like a sock.and a towel does the job just as well and is more versitle.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Apr 10, 2020)

An electric trolly that failed the first time it rained when the controller got wet. Company had gone bust (surprise, surprise) but someone converted it to a simple rotary switch. Worked for a few months then the gearbox went!

Looked OK in the skip at the recycling centre.


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm strongly contemplating a hickory-shafted persimmon _driver-spoon-cleek_ set of woods from Louisville Golf.
The shorter lengths, flatter lie angles, and weaker lofts as compared to modern clubs would all serve in my favor.
The fewer mishits could be worth the price paid in reduced distance.

This notion, however, has all the makings of a possible four figure mistake.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 10, 2020)

I think my current pencil bag.

Pockets are too small and although its a double shoulder strap which sometimes helps does get twisted a lot.

The legs are also too long for the bag so it is always falling over.

Was only £15 from eBay IIRC so i still use it and not found a better value replacement yet.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 10, 2020)

I’m waiting for @bluewolf to show you amateur impulse buyers how it’s really done.......


----------



## Wolf (Apr 10, 2020)

Set of Vokey SM4 wedges, even had them custom fitted. But hated them from the moment bought them.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 10, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I’m waiting for @bluewolf to show you amateur impulse buyers how it’s really done.......
		
Click to expand...

I’m a reformed character. Only a set of irons and a putter this week. Positively restrained!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 10, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			I’m a reformed character. Only a set of irons and a putter this week. Positively restrained!
		
Click to expand...

That will be for sale by the 2nd round you play after the lockdown 🤣


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 10, 2020)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That will be for sale by the 2nd round you play after the lockdown 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Only if I feel like giving them a 2nd chance!


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2020)

SLDR driver

Hit it like a dream during the fitting.
Consistently hit snap hooks thereafter 💩


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm not an impulse buyer so generally not too bad but I remember a Taylor Made 240 driver that had a shaft made of liquorice. Awful driver.
Penfold Commando golf balls. 1 piece. I wonder why they don't make them anymore 😂.
Hi Tec golf shoes. Heavy and uncomfortable.
Oh and I once bought a Wilson driver online. Only when it arrived did I realise it was left handed. It was described as such and I never noticed. I never did send it back. I gave it away in the end.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 10, 2020)

A Momentus swng Trainer - very short and heavy, felt weird from the off.

Inside Approach swing path trainer - terrifying.

After watching Zach Johnson putt like a dream went for a SeeMore putter untested - far and away the worst feeling putter I've ever tried, couldn't hit it.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, my worst purchase may turn out to be the driver I bought in January. Looking for more distance at age 70, I bought  Taylormade 12* M6 with a senior shaft. I convinced myself that's what I needed without consulting a fitter. I wasn't any longer with it and developed a violent hook. Recently went back to my old 10.5* Ping G25 with a regular shaft. Now I learn the trade-in value for the M6 is $80. I paid around $150 cash plus another $200 in gift cards. How dumb can one be.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2020)

An Odyssey #1 Tank. Holed a monster putt on our putting green at a demo day and couldn't miss a short one so pulled the trigger. Lasted about three rounds but distance control was crap and couldn't make a thing. Felt horrible on the course


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I'm not an impulse buyer so generally not too bad but I remember a Taylor Made 240 driver that had a shaft made of liquorice. Awful driver.
Penfold Commando golf balls. 1 piece. I wonder why they don't make them anymore 😂.
Hi Tec golf shoes. Heavy and uncomfortable.
Oh and I once bought a Wilson driver online. Only when it arrived did I realise it was left handed. It was described as such and I never noticed. I never did send it back. I gave it away in the end.
		
Click to expand...

The Wilson driver made me laugh 😆  👍🏻


----------



## User62651 (Apr 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Without doubt THE best aid I ever had.
Don't suppose you still have it?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry No, was a long time ago.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 10, 2020)

Speaking of shoes..... a pair of Darren Clarke stuburt shoes... destroyed my feet after 1 round....


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 11, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Speaking of shoes..... a pair of Darren Clarke stuburt shoes... destroyed my feet after 1 round....
		
Click to expand...

I had a pair. Very well made, insanely heavy, and rubbed my heels every step.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 11, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I had a pair. Very well made, insanely heavy, and rubbed my heels every step.
		
Click to expand...

It was like walking with lead weights on plywood.... They looked like the mutts nuts though....


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			It was like walking with lead weights on plywood.... They looked like the mutts nuts though....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they helped to keep Darren upright after he'd celebrated a win.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Apr 11, 2020)

Set of Ram Laser woods, early nineties they were really offset and supposedly anti slice 
Certainly cured the slice, but the resulting horrendous hook was worse.
Still lesson learnt fix the swing rather than buy a club to do it.


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2020)

A set of Pirie J N McKenzie irons and woods.
They looked okay in the pictures but when I reveived them they'd obviously had a bit of an brush up and clean. 
A month or two after I'd bought them I was flexing a wood and the shaft snapped under the leather grip, tried another and that did the same! The shafts were obviously corroded to hell on the inside and under the grips.


----------



## Val (Apr 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Joining the hole in one club was always a bit of a longshot but this year's renewal that has just come off my account seems a particularly wasted investment....
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it, joined a new club on the Tuesday, were locked down the following Monday.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 13, 2020)

Four way tie for me.

Hippo Giant Driver made my  slice even better could clear two fairways with it!!!
Jaxx set of "waterproofs".....first time on soaked to the skin after nine hole and had to come off I couldn't walk with the extra weight.
Hi Tec "waterproof" golf shoes. Blisters of both heels the size of an old penny after 9 holes and bleeding. Binned when I got home.
Dunlop Golf glove. Lasted three holes. In bin on fourth tee. 

Listed in cost price so you could then say Hippo was the winner.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 14, 2020)

Basically any fairway wood I've ever owned.


----------



## DRW (Apr 14, 2020)

Long socks.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 14, 2020)

Had my eye on some new wedges.
But have had to buy a washing machine.
Daughter left her tweezers in a pocket and they have taken a chunk out of the outer drum.
New flooring in bathroom and kitchen to follow.
Won’t get them until after the lockdown so will have to do them when I should be back playing golf.


----------

